# New piranha's and feeding schedule..



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey, I just got my piranhas a few days ago and I tried feeding them thawed out krill today, my 2 smaller RB's ate but my larger RB+cariba didn't. Is this normal since they are still adjusting to the tank? Also is feeding them every other day fine?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Depends on their size, if they are over 5" i would say feeding every other day is fine, actually i recommend it. As far as the fish not eating it is normal for fish to take a while to adjust to a new tank, and some fish have to be trained to eat non-live food. Just remember to remove uneaten food.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new fish!
And welcome to the hobby and P-Fury.

As 'Cor' said, it's normal for them to take a little time to adjust.

Just curious, how big is your tank and how big are your fish?
Got any pics?


----------



## Hydro23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Congrats on your new fish!
> And welcome to the hobby and P-Fury.
> 
> As 'Cor' said, it's normal for them to take a little time to adjust.
> ...


I'll get some pics up as soon as I get my camera back. 2 of the RB and the Cariba are about 4" long and 1 RB is about 6". I had some live feeders in there(last time they ever get to eat them though) And today they've been chasing them all over the tank and even took off most of their fins. I'm going to feed them some more krill tomorrow since they seem to have adjusted to the tank now.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I tend to feed my p's once a day when they were at that size, but every 2 days can work also, it depends upon what works for you and your fish......................

i fed my p's every day cos they seemed very aggressive toward each other if i left them for feeding every 2 days, so every day reduced the aggression............................

you need a varied diet also

white fish,shrimp, cockles,muscle,squid,bloodworm


----------

